# it comming



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

less than 6 week fellas, whos been out scouting?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Ive been out all summer, hopin' to stick a monster!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive not been out no where near enough. im not even sure where im going to hunt this fall yet, ive got options, just havent really scouted yet, a little glassing at mosquito and a quick walk thur of one property.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Been out a few times so far. Just set a new camera up so hoping for some pix soon. Have seen a couple decent bucks & some does. Doesn't look like too many of the fawns survived again this year on the one farm. Sure will be a lot nicer with these cooler temps !!


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm ready. Every year its the same; I feel like a kid waiting on Christmas. It just can't get here fast enough.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Same here. 

I have scouted and already hung a stand. Plus Sept 1st starts squirrel season and I see a lot of them from the stand. Hunting squirrels from the same stand I use for deer has never been a problem. And it seems to get the deer used to my scent in the woods. I have increased my deer success rate since I have been doing this. Two years ago I actually had a button buck feeding on acorns at the base of my stand while I was sitting in it with the 22 for squirrels.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

38 days 16 hours 41 mins 08 secs!!!


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

ive been out alot this year, scouting the propertys i have to hunt and asking permission i got a lot of nos but i did get to farmers that said yes so i think it was worth it and i have hopes for both these farms,


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I went out tonite for a few hours to check on some stands. 
One of the farms I hunt has an old barn/shed in the back of his properties. He said we could take it over and store the quad and some stands or whatever. The atv started just fine and all the tires had air so I guess we could call it a great start to the season already. We have 1 stand that needs to be replaced and 2 other stands need to be moved.
Times getting close.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> Same here.
> 
> I have scouted and already hung a stand. Plus Sept 1st starts squirrel season and I see a lot of them from the stand. Hunting squirrels from the same stand I use for deer has never been a problem. And it seems to get the deer used to my scent in the woods. I have increased my deer success rate since I have been doing this. Two years ago I actually had a button buck feeding on acorns at the base of my stand while I was sitting in it with the 22 for squirrels.


I was always sceptical on this.do you quit hunting the stands for squirrell so many days or a week or two prior?i dont even walk my area much.usually i stay out a week before opener.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

These cooler nights have me thinking bow season, haven't made it out to do any scouting besides glassing the local bucks in the bean field next door, one definite shooter has the boys and I looking forward to getting out and maybe putting an arrow in him, should have the trail cams out already, next week hopefully, the loggers moved in across the street two weeks ago and are cutting out the timber that was loaded with red oak and white oak, it will take me awhile to get over that, our little honey hole gone!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I hear logger can be a fine meal.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Been out a few times. Got a few plots in and two stands goin up Friday. Can't wait for those cool mornings watching the woods wake up. Got a buddy with 17 acres consisting of old vineyard, hardwoods, open plots, some cedar pine plots and several bedding areas. Tightened up a few trails and laid some attractors out. It's gonna. E a good year. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

luv fishing said:


> ive been out alot this year, scouting the propertys i have to hunt and asking permission i got a lot of nos but i did get to farmers that said yes so i think it was worth it and i have hopes for both these farms,


It's always helps to knock on doors. You get a lot of no's but, you'll never get a yes if you don't put yourself out there. A while back someone posted some hunter etiquette tips for getting permission. This would be a great thread to remind everyone if we find it. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

bulafisherman said:


> These cooler nights have me thinking bow season, haven't made it out to do any scouting besides glassing the local bucks in the bean field next door, one definite shooter has the boys and I looking forward to getting out and maybe putting an arrow in him, should have the trail cams out already, next week hopefully, the loggers moved in across the street two weeks ago and are cutting out the timber that was loaded with red oak and white oak, it will take me awhile to get over that, our little honey hole gone!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Haha I know what you mean one of my favorite spots the land owner is now starting guided and unguided hunts. My dad is the guide and I've been helping him out a little bit but its still a bummer to not be able to hunt it anymore we have been after a monster for 3 years now. But my other spot is owned by a good friend who's property boarders the other land so I still my get a crack at him

From my Evo


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

My shooting muscles are ready, I've been shooting 20-40 arrows a day, I can pull back the 65# alien x and hold on target with ease. I didn't shoot much over the summer and thought it'd take me a few months to get my form back, it didn't  now I'm going to put up some cameras this week on some public land. I know where there was a nice buck last year, time to see if he made it. I did look for his sheds this last spring and didn't find any,,,, but you never know, this stand is right by protected game land and he might of dropped them in there.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I watched a video of a guy who said, don't shoot 500 arrows in your yard at a target. He said put on all your gear, find a tree, place your climber or stand and shoot 1 or 2. It was supposed to keep you sharper as you'll never get more than 1 or 2 shots from the stand anyway. Sound logic, but I found if I do it, I need to pound 5 red bulls just to mimic the feeling you get when a deer comes into the area. Lol!


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

but those 500 shots will give you muscle memory and you will become a better shot for it if done correctly. drawing, anchoring, aiming and releasing will become second nature and thats a good thing, so's red bull

my gun club has a walk thru archery course that goes thru the woods and offers many different ground shots as well as several elevated platforms. im doing that mostly now. i just wish the hay bales were tighter, i keep ruining my vanes because my arrows are going too deep into the bales and i gotta pull them thru the other side.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Im picking up a new to me High country speed pro on friday and cant wait.As far as practice you need to shoot enough that when you pull back and shoot at a deer you cant rember the act of shooting.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Ezbite, will you stop please. I did an interview for a new tech and had my release on my wrist. Poor guy asked what it was and I told him if his phone didn't have google he had best take a good guess very fast. He looked "deer in the headlights" so I gave him the job. The guy doesn't know a wire tie from a spork. Bad time of year to interview for a new job at Arrow Broadband I guess. lol. I have cones set up with yellow caution tape back in the warehouse with a target set up. That is how I deal with my daily stress of running a business in this economy. If you think about it it's cheaper than drinking all the time. I have proof.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thompson240 said:


> Ezbite, will you stop please. I did an interview for a new tech and had my release on my wrist. Poor guy asked what it was and I told him if his phone didn't have google he had best take a good guess very fast. He looked "deer in the headlights" so I gave him the job. The guy doesn't know a wire tie from a spork. Bad time of year to interview for a new job at Arrow Broadband I guess. lol. I have cones set up with yellow caution tape back in the warehouse with a target set up. That is how I deal with my daily stress of running a business in this economy. If you think about it it's cheaper than drinking all the time. I have proof.


LOL, its cheaper for sure


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I was out today moving a stand at a new place i just got invited to hunt it this year and with a lil extra bonus he planted corn this year!!!!!!!!!! Next weekend i will head to my other spots to check out the sights


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just got a new farm to hunt today that has big deer all around. im actually pretty excited about it. 

im still shooting 20 some arrows a day too, the bow is feeling really good in my hands and i can tell when somethings not right. i heard a small twang after the release a few days ago and i knew it wasnt right. got the allen wrenches out and i found my bottom module was loose.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I shoot the 20-30 arrows a couple times a week also. It seems to be enough to keep muscles in shape and develop good form. The important thing is to keep the routine up once the season starts. We have a section in the warehouse @ work where we keep a target. We have a hill that runs along the building that we can duplicate some tree stand shots. The elevated practice can really boost confidence.


----------

